# UPDATE ON MR FILMORE...



## *Nicole* (Aug 9, 2005)

Posted: Fri Sep 16, 2005 9:18 pm Post subject: 

*** UPDATE *** 

Filmore is still sick and having diarrhea and vomiting. I took him to the vet again today. They did bloodwork and everything comes back normal. He got an antibiotic shot, nausea shot and more iv fluids. I am so worried about my little one because if he is not better tomorrow morning they are going to admit him and do IV's around the clock till he is feeling much better. I tried the baby food that stayed down for a little and then it came back up. He did drink a little chicken broth but it all just runs through him. He is not eating the dog food they gave me on Wednesday. I worry about his weight 3 wks ago he was 5lbs 14oz and today he is 5lbs 3ozs. I just wish he would be okay and back to his little cute self soon. I love him so much and it makes me sad to see him like this and I will do anything to get him better. 

Hope to have good news soon!!! 


Posted: Tue Sep 20, 2005 7:56 pm Post subject: 

*** 2nd UPDATE *** 

Filmore got worse over the weekend... ending up at vet early Monday morning and they admitted him and started IV. He has lost down to 4lbs 13oz now... he is so skinny and his ribs are showing. He still has the diarrhea but no vomiting. They have run every blood test and every thing is normal. They are all baffled... I went up there last night and then again this morning... he fell asleep in my arms today when I was holding him and he ate a little baby food and then he went back to sleep. Going back up there after 5 and see how he is doing. The house is so quiet and I cant wait to bring my baby home, was so weird not having him in bed, take outside, lay on my lap... and I miss his little kisses.

*** 3rd UPDATE ***

Mr Filmore now weighs 4lbs 10ozs. They cant seem to find out what is wrong with him. He is seeing a specialist on Monday -- hoping to get to the root of the problem. He is on IV Fluids and medications and special food. They have ran every blood test and it is all normal. I will try and keep you updated. Hoping to have my baby home soon. Just keep us in your prayers...


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Hope he pulls through, poor baby!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Have they done an ultrasound or x-rays to see what might be going on inside? The poor little guy has lost almost a 1.5 pounds in such a short time. I'm so sorry for both of you, as you must be worried sick. I hope they find out soon what's causing the problem. You're in my prayers.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

my thoughts are with you and mr filmore


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

Hugs to you and lots of get wells to Mr. Filmore. Poor baby! Hope they find the problem soon and he is well in no time.


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about this...I really hope he'll be okay. Keep us posted please. Sending positive thoughts Mr. Filmore's way.


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Me and Ivy are thinking of you and your liitle chap. xxx


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

im so sorry to hear mr filmore is poorly  he is in my thoughts xx


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Hope mr filmore is well soon,
I will pray for him.


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

Bless his heart! Please keep us updated! My prayers are with him and you.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Our prayers are with you and Filmore. I hope he gets better soon.

Please keep us updated!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Mr. Filmore. Please keep us posted.


----------



## *Nicole* (Aug 9, 2005)

We had a 10am appointment and talked with the doctor. She explained everything in detail. Today has really been hard and seeing my puppy this way makes me so sad.

Filmore is still throwing up and having diarrhea. He now weighs 4lbs 7oz, and he is really skinny. She told me that he only had a 50% chance - if no surgery he could die or he could die in surgery.

Filmore had xrays and an ultrasound and then went into surgery around 2pm and was out and resting around 4pm. They did not find anything and no obstructions... took 6 biopsies (stomach, liver, intestines, spleen, etc...) and we are to find out the results on Friday. He now has a feeding tube in his side to get some much needed nutrients in him. He still has the IV. I got to go in and see him and he was still "druggy eyed" and he was trying so hard to open his eyes and look at me. I gave him some kisses on the head. If all goes well the surgeon says he can come home on Wednesday.

Keeping my fingers crossed and praying for the best.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

my thoughts and prayers are with you and your baby.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Poor Mr. Filmore... I hope they figure out what his problem is soon. Cooper and I send our biggest well-wishes and we'll keep him in our thoughts.

Friday's a long way off... now it's even longer.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Oh sweetie, I'm so sorry it's come to this point with no answers yet. It's going to be a long week for you but at least you can look forward to having your boy back home in a couple more days. This is so scary because it could be happening to any one of our babies. My heart and my prayers are with you and Filmore. Let us know the minute you find out anything.


----------



## Pismo (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm very sorry to hear Filmore is still having difficulty. I hope he does better with the feeding tube, and they find out what the problem is quickly! We will be thinking of you.


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

Poor Mr. Filmore! Hang in there... we are all pulling for him and sending get well vibes! I know from experience how scarey this can be as I've gone through similar this summer. My thoughts and best wishes are with you both!!


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

I hope your baby is ok.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

We will be praying for Mr.Filmore to recover quickly and even for a miracle.keep us posted.


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

I hope you are able to take him home on Wednesday and that you hear good news on Friday. I'm so sorry you have to go through this...we're all here for you.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Sorry to hear of Mr Filmores illness...I will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

awww poor Mr filmore  i hope he gets better soon xxxxx

kisses nat


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

How's Mr. F doing today? I can't stop thinking about him and wondering how he's doing. Maybe I need to get in the car and go to your town so I can check on him myself.

I hope he's doing a little better today and recovering from his surgery.


----------



## tinalicious (Aug 7, 2004)

Oh, that poor baby. I can only imagine what you both are going through. We are all here thinking about you and are waiting to hear good news. You both are in my prayers.


----------



## *Nicole* (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi everyone :wave: 

Thank you so much for your prayers and well wishes for little Filmore... 

I went to see my baby this morning and he was so bright eyed and was giving me kisses. He has a feeding tube and they were gonna start feeding him around lunch and his tummy looks okay (gonna have a big scar)... I was so scared to hold him for I was afraid of hurting him. But he didnt seem to mind. I got to take him outside on his leash and we walked around and he then he went and pee pee. 

Then the cutest thing happen... He was chasing after this brown grasshopper and was catching it his mouth and then letting it go and hopping in the grass after it, I have never seen him do this before. He caught it in his mouth shook his head side to side and then let it go. He was so cute and funny. When I took him back in he didnt whine, but hey why should he? He is getting the best care 24 hrs a day. The male nurse looked at Mr Filmore and said "You know grasshoppers are not on your diet"! Mr Filmore just looked at him like "You talkin to me??" I am glad that he is feeling better and acting so crazy. I just smothered him in hugs and kisses!!!

They are hoping that he gets to go home tomorrow, but we have to see how he done this afternoon and during the night. I will keep you all updated and thanks so much for being here for Mr Filmore and me ...


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

those are the updates i look forward too :wave: praying for a continuous recovery...


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Sooooo glad he's feeling a bit better.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

glad to hear Mr.Filmore is doing better give him a gently hug for me.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

I am so GLAD that your sweet boy is doing better!!! I'll be looking for your next update and praying that it's more good news! Get well wishes from me and Tucker!


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

Sounds like Mr Filmore is taking a definite turn for the better! So glad to hear that!! Here is to more good news in the future and a long life to Mr. Filmore and lots of puppy kisses for you!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

So did they figure out what was wrong? How scary this has been for you. I wouldn't be able to function. Keep us posted!


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

Im so glad to hear that Mr.Filmore is getting better! YAY!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Glad to hear Mr Filmore is feeling better !


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Yay :blob5: :blob7: i am so glad he is feeling better , i was thinking about him last night and wondering.


----------



## *Nicole* (Aug 9, 2005)

Just received a phone call from the doctor and she said Mr Filmore was doing great. No retaining of fluids and that the site looks great. He is doing well with the feeding tube. He did have some diarrhea but that it is due to the liquid going into the feeding tube. He will be offered some food today and see how it goes. Still waiting on the blood test results that were sent to Austin TX. Well two more days until we get the results from the biopsies... he will have to stay they want him to still get fluids and nutrients. I love my little guy and hope that they find what is wrong with him... Getting ready for my one hour drive to see him and I will let ya know how he is or if anything changes... thanks for being here and for your continued prayers and well wishes.


----------



## Miellie (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm wondering if this can maybe be some kind of Tick Fever or Tick Bite Fever. I had it when I was 17. Our docktor did all the tests, scrapings, etc he could possibly think of and after 3 weeks of not having a cooking clue what was wrong with me he called some kind of specialist who examined me from top to toe and the only thing that made him realise what was wrong with me was the super tiny tick bite mark on my back. By that time the illness had already affected my heart and liver and I went to hospital for another 3 weeks. Because they couldn't figure out what was wrong they put me in isolation incase it was somekind of Ebola thing!

I felt really horrible and would vomit even from just drinking water! I lost about 7 kg's.


----------



## tinalicious (Aug 7, 2004)

I am so happy Mr. Filmore is feeling better! We've all been pulling for both of you! Keep us updated when all of his test results come back because I know we all want a piece of mind that he is all right.

Give lots of hugs and kisses from Bruiser and me!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Find out where they are in Austin and I'll go over there and make sure they're doing the tests right and check them out!!

I'm glad he's doing so well... tell him we all expect to see him back to his old self VERY soon!


----------



## *Nicole* (Aug 9, 2005)

I went and visited with Mr Filmore for about 30 minutes and walked around the parking lot. He was so cute and I got my morning kisses  . I took some pictures of my baby - omg it brings me to tears. I just realized how tiny he was. I dont think that he has lost anymore weight but still having diarrhea. He has to stay for now at the vetinary hospital. 










HEY COOPER :wave: ... I am not sure where in Austin TX but thanks for the offer. Hopefully that test will be in today.

I will let everyone know when I find out anything new.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

oh the poor thing so skinny  

come on lil man pull through!!!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Awwww ........ gosh he is sooo thin. Poor baby.
Hopefully he's gonna just get better and better.
Prayers are with you both!


----------



## Pismo (Aug 2, 2005)

Just popped on to check on Mr. Filmore and so glad to hear he is OK  . Hope you have your little guy home soon!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Those pics break my heart too. Look at his little rib cage!!  

I'm glad he's feeling better ... with the exception of the squirts. I hope they let him go soon so you can get him home and fatten him up!

I'll keep my eye out for anyone carrying around test results. I bet I know where they sent them... we have some specialty hospital in north Austin and I heard it's a one-of-a-kind place where you take your animals for the really serious stuff. If I'm near there, I'll stop in and demand they hurry up!!


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

The poor little darling is so thin. Bless him. I hope he's continuing to improve. I'm thinking about him xxx


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I just now saw this thread! Oh my Gosh! I'm so sorry your little one has been so ill. I will keep him in my prayers for a quick and full recovery. Poor little guy....


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm glad Mr. Fillmore is doing so much better. I know you miss him like crazy but I'm sure that leaving him there is for the best until they know what caused his problem. So sad to see his little ribcage. He needs his mommy to fatten him up.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

My gosh...poor Mr filmore...he is so thin...but he looks like he is so happy to be with mommy...I pray they find out the cause of his problems soon and get him on the mend.


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

we are praying for u mr.filmore!


----------



## *Nicole* (Aug 9, 2005)

Thank you all for your continued well wishes and prayers... 

I am so lonely and I miss my little guy so much. I dont work and so it was just me and him all day and all night. And now it is just me, feels strange for him not to be riding in the car, greet me when I come in, or not in the bed when it is time to go to sleep. Its been a week and a half since he went to the hospital. I hope that they find out soon what is wrong with him. I hate to see him sick and with the feeding tube and the IV... I leave in tears everyday for it is getting harder not having him with me. I sometimes think that I am going crazy. I am now going thru the crying stages and missing him terribly. Just the littlest thing and I start crying. I keep looking for him to come around the corner, listen for his tags, and to play with him. Its so hard right now. 

But I know tomorrow I will get my kisses...


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Often when reading these boards of the pets who are sick or hurt, I start thinking what I'd do if it were Tucker. Seeing those pics of Mr. Filmore is so heartbreaking. But at least we can be thankful for the good news you've been bringing home. It's the stress of caring and waiting that brings the crying jags. Let it out, it will help.


----------



## *Nicole* (Aug 9, 2005)

*** 4th UPDATE ***

I dont know whether to be sad  or to be happy  . 

The blood test from TX came back normal. All of his biopsies came back normal. So now I feel like I put my baby thru surgery for nothing. Because they still dont know what is wrong with him. I can only cry at this point. They are weaning him off his feeding tube today. 

BUT I DO HAVE SOME GOOD NEWS!!!

I get to bring my baby home on Friday. I am so scared, because I dont how I am gonna be able to take care of him if they dont know what is wrong. I love my baby so much... Gotta get ready and going down there this morning to see him. Please keep us in your thoughts!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

*Nicole* said:


> *** 4th UPDATE ***
> 
> I dont know whether to be sad  or to be happy  .
> 
> ...



i thought that this post was going to have what's wrong with him, but they still don't know and i'm so sad! i just started balling. you and mr. filmore are in my thoughts as well as my prayers! please be well lil guy, please!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

*Nicole* said:


> BUT I DO HAVE SOME GOOD NEWS!!!
> 
> I get to bring my baby home on Friday. I am so scared, because I dont how I am gonna be able to take care of him if they dont know what is wrong. I love my baby so much... Gotta get ready and going down there this morning to see him. Please keep us in your thoughts!


I'm sure that you will be given instructions by the vet clinic on how to care for your little boy, if there is any specific need that he has. If they don't tell you anything when you go to pick him up, ask them what you need to do for Mr. Filmore, and what you are to be watching out for, so that you will be ready to do whatever is necessary to keep your pup healthy once you get him back home.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

TuckersMom said:


> *Nicole* said:
> 
> 
> > BUT I DO HAVE SOME GOOD NEWS!!!
> ...



And make sure you have know where the closest emergency clinic is!
And maybe a phone # so (God fobid) if you have to take him they can get in touch of your regular vet to find out what tests ect. have been done.
If an emergency happens we are usually too upset to remember everthing, so it would be helpful if they could get in touch with your regular vet.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I can't believe nothing came back!! How does a dog get as sick as he has been and have nothing wrong? I know you have to be frustrated ... and I think the rest of us are feeling frustrated as well... I know I am.

On the bright side, I'm happy Mr. Filmore will be going home tomorrow! I know what you mean by having an empty house; before Cooper, OmaKitty had surgery and had to stay overnight a few nights due to complications. I didn't sleep at all - I can't sleep unless I've got her in bed with me. It was a relief to have her home when they finally let her out.

Definitely get a phone number from your vet for when you need someone at 3am. Hopefully you won't need to use it but it won't hurt to have it handy.


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

> I can't believe nothing came back!! How does a dog get as sick as he has been and have nothing wrong? I know you have to be frustrated ... and I think the rest of us are feeling frustrated as well... I know I am.


I know what you mean as we've been going through almost the same experience with our dog. Its frustrating and aggravating because you just want them to fix whatever is wrong so that they can be well again. But how do you fix them when you don't know what's wrong??!! 

Hopefully its just one of those mystery things that seems to be going on and hopefully its gone and Mr Filmore comes home well and fine. 

Hugs and best wishes for you both!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

*Nicole* said:


> So now I feel like I put my baby thru surgery for nothing.


No, none of that, sweetie... the last thing you need right now is to feel guilty. You did what you had to do for your baby. You did what every chi mom here would have done.

Go ahead and cry your eyes out if it helps (and I imagine it will). You'll feel better tomorrow once your baby boy is home with his mommy. We're all keeping our fingers crossed and saying our prayers for you guys. :wave:


----------



## *Nicole* (Aug 9, 2005)

*UPDATE!!!*

ccasion9: *MY BABY IS COMING HOME TODAY* ccasion9: 

:wave: Hi everyone... :wave: 

I just got off the phone with the doctor and she said "Mr Filmore is doing good this morning." They have weaned him off of his feeding tube and have taken out the catheter for the IV. He still has the diarrhea but no vomiting. He is going to be on a medication for awhile, whatever it takes I am gonna do, cuz that is my baby. I am going around 1pm to pick him up and bring him home.  

Does anyone have any recipes for home cooked meals for dogs??? She wants him to have home cooked meals to try and fatten him up and no dog food. Right now he is on fish and potatoes. Hmmm... he eats better than I do!!!

I am so happy and "_thank you_" to all of you (that helped make my day better and brighter) for the well wishes, thinking of you's, and your prayers. I know that they have all helped! 

*Much Love to ALL*

Nicole and Mr. Filmore


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

So glad your baby is comming home! I hope all goes well.

Ask your vet what they think is good for him. 
I can only think of things that he should NOT have like anything greasy, butter, spices, anything with tomato in it and some vegetable that are gassy.
Boiled chicken should be ok.

Good Luck and don't forget those phone #'s!

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

http://www.thepoop.com/pooppantry/

Here's a listing of a TON of recipes you can make for your dog. I would ask the vet what foods he/she suggests you avoid and which you should add before cooking anything up.

I'm glad Mr. Filmore's coming home!! It's about time!!  Give him big hugs and kisses from all of us and tell him not to worry us like this ever again.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Welcome home Mr Filmore !


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

I've seen where lots of folks feed their doggers boiled chicken and rice whenever they can't tolerate dog food for one reason or another. Other than that suggestion, I'm not much help, but I am praying for a complete recovery for Mr. Filmore!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm so happy your little man is coming home


----------



## *Nicole* (Aug 9, 2005)

Okay, Mr Filmore can have boiled or baked turkey breast, turkey burger and fish with potatoes. His first meal he cleaned the bowl and came begging for more. So far he has kept it down and is sleeping right now. He is not allowed to have dog food, chicken, beef or special treats, so yea it was hard when he came in from pee pee and not to give him a treat. 

He is not suppose to have any exercise for the next two weeks. He was trying to jump up on the couch, but now he just looks at you like _help me_. His stitches will come out in 7 to 10 days and actually the cut looks pretty good. My daughters came in after school and were really upset by the way he looked, they havent seen him in a week and a half. They are afraid to hold him or pick him up so I told them just to sit on the floor beside him. He probly weighs 4 1/2 pounds now... I told them just to be careful and to watch where they are walking. (He likes to follow)

Anyway, thanks again ya'll are just the greatest. 

Tonight is going to be great :wave: (I KNOW IT)


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

I don't know how I missed this post! I'm so glad that Mr. Filmore is home with you and doing better! I still wonder what was wrong though! Gosh, those pics just break my heart. With his mommy's love he'll definitely fatten up. I hope they can figure out what's wrong!


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

YAYAYAYAYAYAYA! Welcome home Mr.Filmore.


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm so glad Mr. Filmore seems to be fine! His pictures make me so sad. Poor little fella, there's nothing to him! Hopefully now that he can eat again he'll fill back out quickly.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Welcome home, Mr. Filmore! We want to see a nice fat puppy belly on you the next time your mommy posts a pic. :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

welcome home MR. FILMORE!!!! we love you so much and we continue to pray for you that you continue to get better. i'm so glad you're home!

lots of love, hugs and kisses~ mandy, chiwi and jumba


----------



## Pismo (Aug 2, 2005)

So happy to hear he is home and eating again. Give him a big smooch from all of us!!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm so glad to hear Mr. F is eating and that he's home!! I bet he'll put on weight quick since he's eating way better than any of us! :lol: 

Welcome Home Mr. Filmore!! :cheers:


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm so glad that he is getting better. Please keep us posted on how he is doing.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

So glad he's getting better!


----------



## *Nicole* (Aug 9, 2005)

Mr Filmore is doing better. 

He is enjoying the home cooking... turkey burger, fish, and potatoes. He is keeping it down and the diarrhea havent seen since he has been home (that is a good thing) :wink:. I hope that my cooking or the medicines are beginning to work and that he is starting to gain weight. He is sleeping alot now. Keeping our fingers crossed!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

aww things have brightened up. Mr Filmore is like one of the cutest black and tan chissss everrrrrr!!!! Hes romeos idol!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Awwww....poor little guy is probably just exhausted from being sick.
Keep getting better little man! We are praying for you!


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

glad Mr.Filmore is doing better.Give him lots of hugs.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Yay Mr. Filmore! I hope he starts putting on weight soon so we can all see pics of him without crying!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Cooper said:


> Yay Mr. Filmore! I hope he starts putting on weight soon so we can all see pics of him without crying!



i second that!!


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

Im so sorry to hear that you little is so sick--I will your little one in my thought and prayers---good luck & GOD bless you & your little one!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

I am so HAPPY to hear that Mr. Filmore is doing so well!!! There's nothing like Mom's home cooking to help set things right! :wink:


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

I am so glad that he is doing better. He does sound like he'll be eating better than me though....LOL oh well the baby deserves to be spoiled.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Wow, how did I miss this post the last few days? 

I am glad Mr. Filmore is home, and is eating well and is doing better. I know this has been an ordeal for both of you. 

I will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers. Give Mr. Filmore lots of hugs for me, and please keep us posted.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

How's Mr Filmore doing...?


----------



## Miellie (Sep 5, 2005)

Have they figured out what was wrong with him yet? Glad his okay!


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

So sorry to hear about Mr. Filmore but glad he is home doing well. We had a problem with a dog years ago turned out to be Collitis. no dog food after finding out what it was. but your poor guy hasnt even been diagnosed. hope all goes well


----------



## *Nicole* (Aug 9, 2005)

Mr Filmore is doing good... eating and not having _diarrhea_  (knock on wood). He is sleeping and resting alot. He is going Thursday to get his stitches out and to recheck his albumin (albumin is a protein manufactured by the liver) his has been real low since all of this started. Cant wait to see how much weight he has gained. I will take some pics of him and post them - we'll have no tears and be all smiles when we look at them this time.


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

Wonderful news!


----------



## tinalicious (Aug 7, 2004)

Hmm. I thought collitis when you first described Mr. Filmore's problem. My grandfather just got out of the hospital for collitis and his symptoms sounded similar to Mr. Filmore's. Hmm. I hope they are able to at least give you a diagnosis for his problem. I'm glad he is feeling better though!


----------



## Pismo (Aug 2, 2005)

So glad to hear he is making such wonderful progress. We will all look forward to seeing the happy Mr. Filmore pics


----------



## *Nicole* (Aug 9, 2005)

*I have great news!!!*

Took Mr Filmore to the vet around 2pm to have his stitches taken out. He is doing good. In six days he gained 1 1/2 pounds. That means he is now at 5lbs 13oz. Where they took the stitches out looks great and she said that he healed good. His albumin was up and back in the normal range. We are starting him back on some dog food but funny thing he wouldnt eat it till I put some mashed potatoes with it. Silly CHI.

Here are updated pictures - I promised...










Hope everyone has a great weekend...  

Nicole and Mr Filmore


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Awww, that's great news!

Let us know how he does with the dog food. Hopefully he'll be just fine.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I am glad he is well,
I love the pics and his collar with the spikes. Is it a wistband? I would love one for smiffy.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

oh that is such great news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i'm soooooo happy that he is coming around and doing so well!!!!! go mr. f!!!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

What precious pics! So glad to get the good report!


----------

